# IUD - how long to wait for sex?



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

I just had a Mona Lisa NT Cu380 inserted on Thursday (yesterday). The doc said to wait 15 days for sex. At least that's what I think she said as my French isn't up to par.

I'm looking now and nowhere do I see that information repeated. In face I see that it's safe to have sex immediately after. So which is right?

Also she wants me to get a sonogram w/in the next week to ensure that it is placed right. Is this standard in the US? Maybe it's just a typical overzealous French Doc? Getting to the appt isn't easy with 2 under 2 so it would be nice to know if a sonogram is imperative.

Thanks,
-luv


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

After I had my mirena inserted I went for a sonogram and it was not placed correctly. I had to go back and they took that one out and replaced it with a new one. It was way more painful the second time, I think because my cervix was still sore from the first time. I waited 2 weeks before dtd, I think, but I have a really sensitive cervix, so some women probably wouldn't need to wait that long.

So, imho, yes it's very important to go for the sonogram. Good luck.


----------



## CultivatingMyRoots (Jan 18, 2009)

I WISH my doc had done a sonogram for my paraguard, I wonder if the reason I expelled it and had awful periods/cramping was bad placement. I would go for the sonogram, because it could save you a @##$load of hassle and hurt.

Oh, and the fifteen days I've never heard. However, might have to do with discomfort more than medical necessity.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks







I'll schedule the sonogram and assuming it looks OK I'll feel like we're OK









-luv


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

I had the Paraguard and my doc said we could have sex as soon as I was comfortable!


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

i don't know about your kind of iud, but when i got my mirena placed, the midwife said we could leave the appointment and go have sex in the parking lot. she said we didn't have to wait at all.


----------

